# Easter Eggs - Tesco



## Celtwytch (15 Mar 2010)

Tesco have some great bargains in Easter eggs. Had to do a double-take on one of their deals, because it's 3 eggs for the price of 1! Details are as follow:

Cadbury/Mars/Nestle/Kinnerton medium eggs are €3.99 each, or 3 for €3.99 until 21 March.

Some of the larger eggs - including Milk Tray, Toffee Crisp, Mars - are half-price (€3.24 instead of €6.49) until 4 April.

Some of their "luxury" eggs - including Galaxy, Malteaster, Celebrations and Milk Tray - are also half-price (€6.99 instead of €13.99) until 23 March.

Tesco also seem to be cheaper than Dunnes for some of their eggs - I didn't compare too many, but one that stood out was the Ferrero Rocher egg: €12.99 in Tesco, €14.99 in Dunnes.

Dunnes have a large range of Lindt chocolate bunnies and related items, many of which are 3 for the price of 2.


----------



## mcaul (19 Mar 2010)

Its great to get such value, but the other side of the coin is that I've been told by 2 of the smaller chocolate manufacturers that I have that they won't be producing any children's eggs this year as they cannot compete with the below cost selling. And the adult collection is down to 2 egg styles compared to 8 last year.


----------



## Caveat (19 Mar 2010)

Some Supervalus are even cheaper - 3 for €3.50!!

They are not huge eggs mind you, but not tiny either.


----------

